# Violin Boxes



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi again everyone-

Without meaning to draw too polarised responses, I'd like to ask everyone for some advice about choosing between two violin boxes. Disclaimer: oistrakh and perlman are both two of my favourite violinists so I'm open to either!

I was wondering whether I should dive straight into Perlman's complete warner recordings box set or whether I should purchase the 17 disc Oistrakh complete EMI recordings. (if I purchase the latter, I will probably supplement them additionally with the RCA single of Oistrakh and Ormandy playing the Tchaikovsky and Sibelius concertos)

If they work out to be roughly the same price per disc, for someone who has no violin discs at all, which seems like the better choice? Thanks!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Two worthy sets. I can appreciate your dilemma.









and















If you are compelled to become the disc collector you seem to want to aspire to, you'll eventually have both of these boxes, I suspect since the violinists are favorites.

I have the Perlman box. I would recommend it as having better sound quality recordings overall. And a lot of variety there, too.

Not to slight Oistrakh, one of the finest performers of last century. I also have the Oistrakh box. It remains a wonderful collection of essentials (famous concertos) while also presenting a few lesser-known surprises, all performed with that touch of genius.

I suspect finances could have something to do with your initial purchase. The one box is likely a touch more than the other. Whichever you go with, it will add immensely to your collection of great violin performances. Believe me.

But be careful. This record buying can become an obsession.

I recall a poster recommending you to an online music service from which you could download stuff to listen to. That might be something to consider. Then, if you like what you hear and you want to do so, you could purchase the music and add it to your collection. That will spare you having to ask our opinions here at Discogs where you're likely to get 50% on one side and 50% on the other, which is all right.

All the best to you.

Meanwhile, I've been looking at this:









I have other sets from the DG 111 series, but haven't picked up the Violin box yet.

Yes, it becomes an obsession.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

The DG box is a great representation of repertoire (you've pretty much got all the 'big' concertos, for a start, some duplicated) and their house fiddlers over the years with a smattering of non-DG/Universal rogues: Heifetz lollipops, for instance. Only a few big names are missing; Neveu, Oistrakh, Haendel; there are more gaps amongst the still-playing-but-contracted-to-other-labels.
The Oistrakh box is good, although there are some duplicates there.
The Perlman is a very big box of just one guy, but if the price is right, go for it. The DG box is recommendable far the sheer variety though.
Graeme


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Ooh the 111 box looks cool, I'll check that out too, thanks for the recommendation!

Anyone have any opinion on the 80 CD Menuhin Century Box?


----------

